# Anyone here fish Walleye in Tennessee?



## hunterchub (May 28, 2006)

I live in Fayetteville, Tennessee and love fishing walleyes and sauger. I fish Center Hill Lake and Tims Ford Lake. Where you all from and where do you fish? Chub


----------

